# VMware ESXi-4.1 in KVM VM installieren

## aZZe

Hallo!

Ich wollte mal fragen, ob jemand von euch es schon geschafft hat VMware ESXi in eine KVM VM zu installieren. Einen virtuellen ESX-Server unterhalb ESX selbst funktioniert ja. Ich wollte das ganze mal unter KVM ausprobieren aber irgendwie bekomme ich immer einen Purple Screen of Death. Ich benutzte den virt-manager. Die CPU habe ich 1zu1 durchgereicht aber irgendwie scheint ihn da noch was zu stören.

----------

